# Zinc cream and vomitting



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

My dog started vomiting at the end of our work day.

I have been using zinc cream (diaper cream) on his feet to help with the fissure issue. It is supposed to help keep them drier and help with healing? Normally I put the cream on and then we go out and the cream gets walked off. Today, I put the cream on, then had to put him in the kennel for an hr as something came up.

On the way down the mountain on the snowmobile the dog started barfing. Barfed in my car too. Not waiting for dinner...unusal.

I am thinking that when I put him in the kennel he licked the cream off his feet and it made him sick.

It is Desitin %37 . I realize now that zinc can be toxic to dogs in large amounts, but in this kind of small amount....it might just make him barfy?

Anyone have experience here?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> My dog started vomiting at the end of our work day.
> 
> I have been using zinc cream (diaper cream) on his feet to help with the fissure issue. It is supposed to help keep them drier and help with healing? Normally I put the cream on and then we go out and the cream gets walked off. Today, I put the cream on, then had to put him in the kennel for an hr as something came up.
> 
> ...


I'm glad he threw up. That would probably be what the vet would advise.

Desitin (you can tell by the smell) contains cod liver oil -- delicious to dogs. 

Here are the symptoms to watch for, but again, I think it's really good that he threw up. 
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/zinc-toxicity-in-dogs/page1.aspx

You may want to call the vet anyway (I probably would), but explain that he already vomited.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I've used zinc and castor oil cream if that's similar, used it quite a lot too a while back on my jrts feet when the weather had been damp for a prolonged period. I never ever had any issues with it as it was applied only as we were literally going out, the odd time there was a delay and he manged a few licks at it he got a little barfy which seemed to pass with no problems.

Incidentally, it had been a vet who suggested I use it, I have never experienced any problems in as many years of using it, if I apply anything to the feet it is always just prior to going out the door and not before.

Hope your dog comes fine.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

After a few hrs he was keen on dinner and kept it down over night.

Lesson learned.


----------

